# Favorite Beatles song?



## Mike Fox (Dec 31, 2018)

To many people, the Beatles were the greatest band to ever walk the face of the earth, and with good reason! The Beatles influenced pop and experimental music in ways that were so impactful, we still see their effect today. With that being said, what's your favorite Beatles song? Can you pick just one? I don't think I can!


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 31, 2018)

Long, Long, Long. It makes me feel so elated, yet melancholic, everytime I hear it. And, it is perfectly short, always leaving me wanting more.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 31, 2018)

I've heard them so many times, over a span of 55 years, that I've lost all perspective on them. In their own time, they were so superior in every way to other pop music of the time that it was 'no contest.' Then over the decades, they get compared to newer styles made with advancing technology, and they still stand up, but in a totally different context.

Some make me happy, some melancholy, some contemplative, and some just make you want to move. For me, there are far too many excellent pieces in their own right to pick just one. Can't do it.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 31, 2018)

Help


----------



## KallumS (Dec 31, 2018)

Quite fond of A Day In The Life.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 31, 2018)

KallumS said:


> Quite fond of A Day In The Life.


Yes. That was my close 2nd choice


----------



## MrCambiata (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey Jude


----------



## zolhof (Dec 31, 2018)

Because from Abbey Road. Love the original but this remake is equally awe-inspiring:



An incredible attention to detail, down to the colors each Beatle wore on the album cover. John in white singing the melody, George in blue singing the low part and Paul in a suit singing the high part. Here's the harmony breakdown:



Happy 2019 everyone!


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 31, 2018)

No, I can't pick just one favorite. I like their whole catalog with one or two exceptions.


----------



## MrHStudio (Dec 31, 2018)

Elenor rugby for me it’s that string riff


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 31, 2018)

HELTA SKELTA!!!!
Der ner ner ner ner ner ner 

I got blistiz on ma fingiz!!!!


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 31, 2018)

Can't pick only one, of course. Just play me the whole Abbey Road album.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## studiostuff (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey Bulldog!

By a mile...


----------



## Wall Art Music (Dec 31, 2018)

I can't pick just one song, so I'll pick an album. And I can't pick just one album so I'll pick three.

Sgt Pepper, Revolver, Abbey Road, Rubber Soul.

I guess that's actually four albums.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 31, 2018)

Saying ‘Long and Winding Road’, bcs nobody else will say it, and its like a great song forgotten not receiving the cherish it should. Blackbird as no 2 for same reason.

Both are McCartney, the guy was on a roll those years.

Live and Let die is McCartney also, so he flipped out great stuff later too, and just look at that. How he changes melody and rhythm and whatnot. Modern ppl cant do that anymore - maybe outside west.


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 31, 2018)

Do we know how many songs they have written ?


----------



## PeterN (Dec 31, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Do we know how many songs they have written ?



Whatever number may be given theres (at least) one post Beatles song and its a damn great song bcs McCartney did a bridge to the old Lennon theme tape. All remastered.

“Free as a bird”

Also not getting enough of the love and care it should


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 31, 2018)

Now you guys got me listening to Beatle's songs! Great way to ring in the New Year!


----------



## Vin (Jan 1, 2019)

A Day in The Life, Within You Without You & Eleanor Rigby. Can't pick just one


----------



## lux (Jan 1, 2019)

Something, Here there and everywhere


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2019)

many, but "Julia" is in my top list


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh Darling, Macca's vox is tremendous on that.


----------



## seaofwine (Jan 1, 2019)

For noone from Revolver


----------



## dflood (Jan 1, 2019)

Golden Slumbers/Carry That Weight


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jan 1, 2019)

Strawberry Fields Forever 
then 
A Day in the Life
then
I am the Walrus


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 1, 2019)

Kind of OT here sorry. I've been on a kick over John's early vocal stuff the last few years. That sound just kills me.





gorgeous 3 part harmony, and then Lennon takes the b section though the roof:


Love Paul tearing it up back then too:



This is from A Hard Day's Night, using studio tracks over footage of them performing, trying to recreate the excitement of their live performances. By all accounts they were an incredible live band in their heyday, by the time they came to the states they were starting to go through the motions:


----------



## Jaap (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## teclark7 (Jan 1, 2019)

"A Day in the Life" for a great team effort from all involved including the fifth Beatle, George Martin.
(But "Julia" for John Lennon at his most hauntingly beautiful.)


----------



## spyder (Jan 2, 2019)

I saw an interview recently where Paul McCartney said that Here, There and Everywhere was his favourite. I think he felt it was the best constructed musically and certainly it is very clever. 

My favourite songs are from the Magical Mystery Tour era - The Fool on the Hill and She's Leaving Home.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 2, 2019)

So far I could _'Like'_ every post and think of another 50 songs to add. I had the privilege of working in the Beatles studio several times which was incredible for this old scouser who used to get drunk in and around the re-vamped Cavern..I'm not so old that I remember the original...


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 2, 2019)

Great choices guys!

Btw, has anyone been to the Beatles Love show in Vegas? If not, you HAVE to go!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 2, 2019)

*




*


----------



## Russell Moran (Jan 2, 2019)

First, Sgt Pepper, Revolver, Abbey Road, Rubber Soul albums, and second, just about everything else they did. It was a unique time, when a single band and their creativity showed everyone else the way. Plus the amazing George Martin.

rz


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 2, 2019)

Impossible, changes everyday...


----------

